# Scrollsaw Tractor



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

This a Farmall tractor that is cut from 1/4 inch solid Birch and mounted on pine barn wood . This my own pattern that drew from a picture that I got in some junk mail.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great Job! Love the use of the old wood as a backdrop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

crolf said:


> This a Farmall tractor that is cut from 1/4 inch solid Birch and mounted on pine barn wood . This my own pattern that drew from a picture that I got in some junk mail.


-----------------

I like crolf  nice job


Is that a old John Deer  ?
And is that a wooden frame or a computer generated frame ? 

Bj


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

That is an old Farmall that was owned by International Harvester which is now owned by Case I think.
The frame is real and is made of barn wood also.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like that crolf. The tractor looks great on that barnwood...and a fine scrolling job as well!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is one very fine piece of workmanship Crolf but tell me, did the steering column really stay in one piece?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice one Crolf. Did you have any trouble getting the tractor to stick to the rough barn wood?


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Great work!!!


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I had to brad nail the tractor to barnwood because the barnwood was so rough . 

I appreciate the commets.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

There's a big thread on another board I frequent about people who use power tools not having the skills or talents of 'real' (ie hand tool only) wood workers.
Wish they could see this piece.
GREAT work.
And, yes -- thats a Farmall -- spent MANY an afternoon (some more pleasant than others) leaning against that half-fender on one while my moms dad worked his truck patch.
THANKS for sharing.


----------

